# New Rescue



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys... here's my newest addition and current rescue. Found this guy at Walmart...he has fin rot, but I think it's early enough that he can be helped, so I took pity and brought him home, since the death or Karen freed up a sick tank. He's black and orange and since it's October I've named him Halloween.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

what a perfect find for the holiday! now youll always remember him1


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE him!!! Reminds me of my Sammy!!!!! Beautiful boy. Good luck treating him. 

Sorry but you are beyond treatment for this addiction I think..... 

LOL


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love his name, it fits him perfectly!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol!! I truly hope I'm like you when I'm older  You just don't stop helping them! You pick 'em up and give 'em a home! I hope I never lose the desire to help these fish get good lives.
You are my idol


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks AlexXx and BettaxFishxCrazy

Doggyhog, I really do need some type of therapy I think...

CodeRed, I never thought I'd get liek this... I can't help it, if I see one that's hurt I snatch him up. Thanks for your comment it made me feel good! And not so crazy. LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! Good luck with him.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, DQ!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol! No, you're definitely not crazy  
IMO, I love veils. LOVE THEM  Veils and Deltas. I think I go for the underdogs  A lot of times veils are overlooked because they're common, and deltas are overlooked because they're not quite the desired halfmoon. It makes me love them more 
Your boy is gorgeous, to say the least. I've always wanted a black, black and orange, or black and white betta, as they're my favorite colors


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

I would love to have a Delta. The only types available around here are Veils and Crowns, and Karen was a comb. I just could not pass on this guy cause I knew he would either sit there until he died because he looks bad because of his fins. OR someone would think he was cool cause he was black and orange but would have no clue how to treat his finrot. So I had to get him. I really am out of space now.... well until I find another bowl at the goodwill or something!! lol


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

I absolutely love him.
-somehow gives a fish hug-
You have crowntails at your store?
All my store has are veiltails,
your are lucky xD
I am looking for a crowntail to pick up.
Apparently a close friend has a tank exactly like Pickles, and has no longer any use to her.
As soon as I pick up the tank, Ima gettin a new fishy >8D


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Let us know how it goes! 
Yeah Crowns are usually few and far between here also, but when there is a shipment I usually get one! LOL


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's great, hope he perks up a bit.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I went to walmart the other day, they had some of the most pretty VT's ive ever seen! I wish i had room for this one, there is really no words to describe its color, it was to many to name, ive never seen a fish like that! So pretty. 

VT's are so cute, i love them, i wish i had room for more! 

Good luck with Halloweens fin rot!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## Alba (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful! I would love to have a betta with a mix-color. So far I only have a small red female, but I love her <3


----------

